# Guy or gal and age?



## bluedasher (Nov 2, 2010)

I searched around before creating this thread and since something like this can change as speedsolving.com gets more members I think this thread it legit. I don't want to sound like a creepo, but I was just curious. Are you a Guy or a Gal and how old are you? I think that cubing is generally more of interest to guys, but I figured I would set up a poll determining this. I also think that the age range for people on this forum is pretty young. The majority probably under 21. Anyway I've set up a poll, so mark all that apply. BTW this is NOT a public poll.


----------



## Chapuunka (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm a gal, 7 years old.

I don't see the poll.


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 2, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> I'm a gal, 7 years old.
> 
> I don't see the poll.



It's up now! BTW if you don't want everyone knowing how old you are don't post it just take part in the poll.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 2, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> I'm a gal, 7 years old.
> 
> I don't see the poll.


 
Tis here nao.

I'm 14 and male.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 2, 2010)

female 23

if you get this reference you get a cookie


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 2, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> female 23
> 
> if you get this reference you get a cookie


 
cookie please.



Spoiler



http://www.kongregate.com/accounts/Aurimmeg


----------



## Dene (Nov 2, 2010)

Woooo I get to go with the exclusive 22+ club


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 2, 2010)

m 19


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm male and 17.


----------



## marthaurion (Nov 2, 2010)

19, male
how many people do you expect to tell the truth?
side note...awesome chuck icon on the dude above me


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 2, 2010)

since when was stating your name and age discussing speedcubing?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 2, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> since when was stating your name and age discussing speedcubing?


 
It's the name and age of speedcubers! But for srs, this thread should be moved.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Nov 2, 2010)

14 male.


----------



## Lorken (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm an 18 year old of the male variety. Also, nobody's asking your age and they can see it anyway if they clicked anybody's WCA profile link. Woah, ninja'd hard, but I get what you mean now.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 2, 2010)

19 male


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 2, 2010)

12 male


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 2, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> 19, male
> how many people do you expect to tell the truth?
> side note...awesome chuck icon on the dude above me


 
Well I don't see why anyone would lie. The poll is private and they can post the specifics if they want, but I will end up just looking at the poll.


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 2, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> It's the name and age of speedcubers! But for srs, this thread should be moved.



Moved where? Its under speedcubing discussion. I don't think this should go in the questions area of the forum. Sure I'm asking a question, but I expect this to be more open and talkative.


----------



## Chrish (Nov 2, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> 19, male
> how many people do you expect to tell the truth?
> side note...awesome chuck icon on the dude above me


Because there's no point to lie in an anonymous vote.


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 2, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> Moved where? Its under speedcubing discussion. I don't think this should go in the questions area of the forum. Sure I'm asking a question, but I expect this to be more open and talkative.


 
I'd say Off Topic. But, it is a good thread, not one of those stupid ones. Don't get offended because it is off topic.


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 2, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> Moved where? Its under speedcubing discussion. I don't think this should go in the questions area of the forum. Sure I'm asking a question, but I expect this to be more open and talkative.


 
Off-Topic Discussion


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 2, 2010)

Cubezz said:


> I'd say Off Topic. But, it is a good thread, not one of those stupid ones. Don't get offended because it is off topic.



Sure I can move it to "Off topic discussion", but how? I feel really stupid asking, but I have no idea


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 2, 2010)

I think mods have to move it...I don't know if members can.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Nov 2, 2010)

13 Male.

Did you want my parents' social security and credit card numbers too?


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 2, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> 13 Male.
> 
> Did you want my parents' social security and credit card numbers too?



Sure. You can post that if you want, but I don't think they would be too happy with you.


----------



## avgdi (Nov 2, 2010)

20 Male.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 2, 2010)

14 Male


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 3, 2010)

i don't want to vote because I am 15 and 10 months right now so I am kinda in between two age groups on that poll that I don't really feel like I belong to either one but I am male so yeah. [/runonsentence]


----------



## Edward (Nov 3, 2010)

All these 14 year olds :O

14, male.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 3, 2010)

Male.
\( f(x) = x^6 - 14x^5 - 22x^4 - 140x^3 - 311x^2 - 126x - 288 \)


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 3, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Male.
> f(x) = x^6 - 14x^5 - 22x4 - 140x^3 - 311x^2 - 126x - 288



Its not worth it. LOL


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 3, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Male.
> \( f(x) = x^6 - 14x^5 - 22x^4 - 140x^3 - 311x^2 - 126x - 288 \)



x = 16, -2


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 3, 2010)

he better climb back into his mother womb cuz he's def -2


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 3, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> he better climb back into his mother womb cuz he's def -2


 
it could also be i, -i, 3i or -3i


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 3, 2010)

so? imaginary friends exist.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Nov 3, 2010)

27 male


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 3, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> so? imaginary friends exist.


 
LOOOOOL


----------



## BigSams (Nov 3, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> he better climb back into his mother womb cuz he's def -2


 
since when is the human gestation period 2+ years?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 3, 2010)

you're right. he should still be an unfertilized egg. thanks for catching that


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd prefer 3i to -2 if I had a choice.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 3, 2010)

HI IMAGINARY DANIEL WU! wait you're imaginary so you have no choice. HI UNFERTILIZED EGG WU.


----------



## Truncator (Nov 3, 2010)

Male, 16.


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 3, 2010)

Male 12


----------



## Innocence (Nov 3, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Male, 16.


 


The Puzzler said:


> Male 12


 
You do realize that the whole function of the poll sort of thing is to do that for you?

Oh...and Male, 16.


----------



## Truncator (Nov 3, 2010)

Innocence said:


> You do realize that the whole function of the poll sort of thing is to do that for you?
> 
> Oh...and Male, 16.


Yes, but I felt like posting what I voted for because it's an anonymous poll.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't seem to find an option for statue?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 3, 2010)

they're hard all the time?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 3, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> they're hard all the time?


 
only by the fireside


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 3, 2010)

Previous two posts:
Win.
I love being a meme due to sexually-oriented events. It makes me chuckle.

Magic isn't the only thing I OHITA; I raise my knee to many an event.


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 3, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Previous two posts:
> Win.
> I love being a meme due to sexually-oriented events. It makes me chuckle.
> 
> Magic isn't the only thing I OHITA; I raise my knee to many an event.


 This probably sounds like a really nooby question, but what is OHITA? I've seen it several times before and haven't the faintest.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 3, 2010)

One hand, in the air.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 3, 2010)

AvidCuber said:


> This probably sounds like a really nooby question, but what is OHITA? I've seen it several times before and haven't the faintest.


 
I'm glad you asked.

Mike Hughey approves.
Sarah Strong approves.

I just learned that Mike has been doing OHITABLD for magic solves in the weekly competitions!
This makes me happy!


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 3, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> I'm glad you asked.
> 
> Mike Hughey approves.
> Sarah Strong approves.
> ...


 Oh, that's right. I knew you did it, but I didn't know there was an abbreviation. That's awesome!


----------



## KYLOL (Nov 3, 2010)

22 , Goblin Male.

15 Strength
11 Agility
33 Intellect
43% Critical Chance
22% Dodge Rating


----------



## Candypants (Nov 3, 2010)

24,female 
I also want to know the truth 
It looks like i am a little older !


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 3, 2010)

12 cube.
...or rather male.


----------



## Candypants (Nov 3, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> cookie please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also want to get cookie.


----------



## angelu1125 (Nov 3, 2010)

12, female.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm 16 now, I get to be in the majority! Yay! Conforming! Yay! Overdoing it! Hurraaay!!!

Poll options should have been more specific in the teens, oh well.

Rowe should have one, and he did. Oh, well then.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 3, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> I'm glad you asked.
> 
> Mike Hughey approves.
> Sarah Strong approves.
> ...


 



He did that at Lexington.



19, male. 20 before too long.


----------



## theace (Nov 3, 2010)

20, guy. What's ITA? So it's OH + ITA + BLD right?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Nov 3, 2010)

Male, 16


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 3, 2010)

male 12


----------



## clover (Nov 3, 2010)

female, 14.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 3, 2010)

Me is female and 14.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 3, 2010)

As of WCA data (where available, about 7500/9400 competitons) last May, girls are on average about a year older, with the peak being 19 vs. 18, and the long rail right-skewing it the mean by a year.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> He did that at Lexington.


 Ahah!
That's awesome.
*goes to check out results*


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 3, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> and the long rail right-skewing it the mean by a year.


 
???


----------



## wsc78 (Nov 3, 2010)

Male and 11


----------



## mr6768 (Nov 3, 2010)

17,male .


----------



## Fepp (Nov 5, 2010)

16, male =)


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm 2^6 years old. Also, I'm neither sex.

I'm almost 16, male.


----------



## choza244 (Nov 6, 2010)

20 male


----------



## darkerarceus (Nov 6, 2010)

11 Male


----------



## Senkoy (Nov 6, 2010)

Everyone's so young here. I feel old at 25. And damn, about 180 votes and only 3 females in my age group. Weak.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 6, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> ???


The average age is a year higher than the typical age.


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow! I just noticed on my own thread that I have not posted my age and gender. I'm 13 and am a male.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 12, 2010)

male 15


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 12, 2010)

Female, 19.

We need more girls doing this XD;


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 12, 2010)

Senkoy said:


> Everyone's so young here. I feel old at 25. And damn, about 180 votes and only 3 females in my age group. Weak.


 
Which is exactly why you don't use the Speedsolving forums to get a girl (it was attempted before and wasn't successful).

Stick to solving in real life to get them digits, homeboy.

Also, lolbump from thread starter. <--- Shortened version of was gonna say.


----------

